# Tamiya Kettenkrad



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Just started the build on this kit, and noticed that the jerry cans are undersized, so I went to Google Images and did a search for WWII German jerry cans, and found out that there was a 5 litre can used for motorcycle support. Unlike the kit cans which had one large handle, they had two regular sized handles and a standard flip-top spigot in the centre rather than off-set like on the three-handled 20 litre cans. I cut down some Italeri handles and used the Italeri caps. Since the Tamiya cans had hollow backs, I glued the three of them together to create a set of three grouped cans. I also took the great-coated figure from a sidecar kit and gave him an officer's cap, a map case and a Luger holster, and sat him in the back seat. I placed the map case at his belt on the left side to explain why the greatcoat was in such an unusual position...

I last built this kit in the mid-70's when it had a white metal engine block. I'm pleased to see that it has been replaced with a styrene engine block in the last 30-40 years. Not a bad little kit - not up to today's standards of course, but nice all the same.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I always liked the kit and have built a few over the years. The metal motor was from the very first issue only (early 70s). There are some simple additions that make the model really look a lot better... cut open the two square engine grills and add some mesh behind the openings. Make new/better control levers and foot pedals, and add the braces to the front fender going down to the axle.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks for mentioning this kit, I still have mine from over 30 years ago boxed up somewhere around here. Now I'm really curious as to the shape it's in, though considering how long it's been boxed and the times it's been moved, I'm leaning towards "ain't gonna be pretty".


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks, I've added the mesh to the grilles and am adding the fender braces, but I'm sticking with the levers as supplied. Good call on the mesh - it looks ever so much better. It's a little over scale, but I used some leftover mesh from the Schwimmwagen kit. Since the Schwimmwagen is going to be coming out of a lake, the engine cover will be glued shut, so I used the engine, with minor modifications, in the Kubelwagen kit, which will be undergoing field maintenance. More on those later this fall, when I get back to them.

For the Kettenkraftrad, I've added the aforementioned officer to the back seat, and added two more infantry figures. I've given it a coat of Testor's Afrika Mustard with Tamiya Gunmetal for the tracks and it's looking good so far. The drive sprocket and the wheels moulded into the track parts will be picked out with Tamiya acrylic Desert Sand, which is a close match to the Testor's base coat. The rear seat, the can rolled tarp and the canvas cover of the trailer are Testor's SAC Bomber Tan. Tires will be picked out in flat black acrylic craft paint.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Tamiya actually sells a VW engine for the Kubel that comes with a mechanic and some tools. its nothing at all like the Opel (?) engine in the Kettenkrad. The seats on these things were black leather, oddly.


----------

